# Need Pics: 180TT/225TT MAP sensor location



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Because I'm going to make power no matter how broke I am http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I'd like "MAP installed" and "MAP out" pics for a comparison between the 180 and 225 MAP...sorry, I just don't have time to do it the right way, I'm busy











_Modified by l88m22vette at 6:16 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Need Pics: 180TT/225TT MAP sensor location (l88m22vette)*

the 180 is on the ic outlet endtank.


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Close up (edit)*

Got a nice look at mine today








Just bust your headlight into a gazillion pieces for easy access








<dead center in this pic>
zoomage


















_Modified by TTRU at 8:33 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need Pics: 180TT/225TT MAP sensor location (TTRU)*

Is it dead-center, right above the unplugged connector?
In need both pics for comparison, I got cincy's adjustable MAP (he got it from stjacket) and it didn't work on his 180...


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Need Pics: 180TT/225TT MAP sensor location (l88m22vette)*

yup - dislodged from the pipe
has two nuts on top


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need Pics: 180TT/225TT MAP sensor location (TTRU)*

Gotcha, hole next to the left nut. That looks promising...Could you measure the size of the hole for the MAP? Please?











_Modified by l88m22vette at 9:27 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Need Pics: 180TT/225TT MAP sensor location (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Is it dead-center, right above the unplugged connector?
In need both pics for comparison, I got cincy's adjustable MAP (he got it from stjacket) and it didn't work on his 180...

never installed on my TT. Its a big port design so i couldnt use it on the passat.
The big map is about the size of a nickel under the sensor, the small is about the size of a dime


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need Pics: 180TT/225TT MAP sensor location (cincyTT)*

Right, Passat, sorry...s'ok, I don't have time this weekend anyway. Being a teacher will be sweet, but the workload for my student teaching this semester is nucking futs


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Need Pics: 180TT/225TT MAP sensor location (l88m22vette)*

on the 225 it should be a 5 min job. you should be able to get to the sensor without removing the battery. it should be the same as the 180, but there is only one way to tell


----------

